# Any tips on how to deter cats from pooing in my garden?



## Wizzkid (28 April 2015)

Hello all

Anyone have any tips how i can make my garden a less attractive toilet for everyones cats?

I have tried the gel type stuff from gardens centres and have planted a few spikey type plants but i can't really do that all over the lawn.

I normally just clean it up and get on with it but im pregnant and its not great to handle it at moment.

Thanks


----------



## Fun Times (28 April 2015)

My labradoodle can probably help with this.....


----------



## Pebble101 (28 April 2015)

I never found anything that worked.  The best thing was Renardine which I put on teabags and dotted around the garden but you can't buy it anymore.  

I'm afraid you just have to accept it - I gave up growing herbs in my garden as they used to poo in the plant pot as well.


----------



## madmav (28 April 2015)

A well-aimed blast or two from a water pistol or a garden hose...


----------



## Magnetic Sparrow (28 April 2015)

I found one of those proximity-triggered ultrasonic repellents quite effective when my neighbour bought four new kittens just after I had a large area of decorative gravel laid in my garden.


----------



## Wizzkid (29 April 2015)

Thanks all, I guess I'll just have to keep cleaning it up &#128542; gross


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (29 April 2015)

A bit odd as mine are very carefull to bury it,  Omo only uses fresh soil, never seen the other one do it. She lives in the woods and comes indoors to sleep and eat.


----------



## Pebble101 (29 April 2015)

Bonkers2 said:



			A bit odd as mine are very carefull to bury it,  Omo only uses fresh soil, never seen the other one do it. She lives in the woods and comes indoors to sleep and eat.
		
Click to expand...

My neighbours have 4 cats between them and they all seem to have different toilet habits.  Some do bury it, but in my pots with herbs in - they/it actually climbs up onto the pot which is about 18 inches tall.   Another buries it in the gravel which means we do sometimes get it on shoes.  One used to do it outside my stable and tack room doors - that was on concrete (this stopped when the cat died).

I never found the electronic devices worked.


----------



## brucethegypsycob (29 April 2015)

My jrt would also be somewhat effective at removing cats . At speed as well so no time for a poo. Lol.


----------

